# Time Outs



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

I have seen many folks mention that they put their dog in a time out. I'm curious if I'm missing something. Is this like a time out would be for a kid? Put them in the corner/crate for a while to contemplate what they have done wrong?

If this is indeed what people are doing... does it work? I would think that...
[list type=decimal]
[li]1. A dog would associate anger/frustration on our part with the crate making it an unhappy place.[/li]
[li]2. Immediate corrections are the only way I know to teach a dog, making it almost impossible to think about it. (Am I wrong)[/li]
[/list]

I don't know everything (or much) so if there is some super tip I'm missing about the time out... I want to know it.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I agree with your points. My idea of a time out is a time to unwind, relax, get removed from the craziness of the situation that they are in. I will use a crate for this, but not in a "bad dog!" kind of way - more of a "let's rest and refresh" kind of way. When my dogs needs time outs, it is like they are overtired children.


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

MeandMy3 said:


> I agree with your points. My idea of a time out is a time to unwind, relax, get removed from the craziness of the situation that they are in. I will use a crate for this, but not in a "bad dog!" kind of way - more of a "let's rest and refresh" kind of way. When my dogs needs time outs, it is like they are overtired children.


See, this is why you have to ask the silly questions sometimes. This makes sense to me. I know that I have to remove our pup from what I will call "Crazy Triggers".


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you for this post. I was wondering the same thing. But the explanation makes sense. More like "nap time" than a timeout it seems. When my kids are on a time out it's definitely a punishment. However, nap time means quiet time, time to relax and wind down a little.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I do not necessarily classify my efforts as a " Time Out" .. But it is basically the same thing. ( I am just older and the time out is a generation or two later than I)... I chose separation... when Fergy is " beyond obedience" I separate him from the "Pack" (family including other dogs)... he will usually relax.. and, or fall asleep (he is just 1 yr. still a pup, and all pups need a nap occasionally),..


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

We use the laundry for "timeout", the laundry is Lazlo's 'Zone' containing his crate and bowls. He goes in there when we need to clean up accidents (although, that doesn't happen much anymore), and when he's super-hyper-over-tired. He will wimper a bit, then he's forced to calm down. When he comes out he is almost always more relaxed and will happily jump on the couch with us and chill out.


----------



## leflerej (Jun 24, 2013)

I only put Otto into timeouts when he is being too crazy and is obviously not listening to my commands. At this point he knows to get in check when I ask "do you want to go in time out?" I just think there are times when he is moving 10000MPH on the inside and he needs something to change his emotional direction. 

I never put him in his crate for timeout, Ive always tried to keep his crate a "happy place" and he should never have to go to his happy place for doing something bad. We will put him in our bedroom for timeout and close the door. Within 5 minutes or so he is already calmed down and when I let him out he typically will go and find a bone to occupy him.


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

leflerej said:


> I never put him in his crate for timeout, Ive always tried to keep his crate a "happy place" and he should never have to go to his happy place for doing something bad. We will put him in our bedroom for timeout and close the door. Within 5 minutes or so he is already calmed down and when I let him out he typically will go and find a bone to occupy him.


I agree that his crate should be his "happy place", his den where he can go and be safe. 

I have to know though, has he ever destroyed anything in your room? And at what age did you start with the bedroom as a time-out? I'm only asking because I'm having visions of our puppy chewing the dresser and feet of our bed if we put him in there for a time out.


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Duke14 - I don't use the crate as timeout or punishment either. I have an enclosure attached to the crate, with a little door. During the day I pull Eszti's soft bed out of the crate and leave it in the enclosure for her to come and go. It's very much her spot, but that's also her time out. She's only 4 months now and it won't be long before she can leap over the fence, she's made a couple of nifty jail breaks already, but I'm hoping she'll be better behaved or less impulsive by then. It's useful to have a place to put her briefly when I'm doing something in the house and can't watch her as well.

Treating it also as her time out doesn't seem to have affected her enjoyment of the spot as her own. Sure she makes a big fuss when she's put there when she'd rather be somewhere else, but happy to go there under her own steam when she chooses.


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

I have one of these metal superyards that I kept from when the kids were babies. I think it's really going to be useful with Duke.

http://northstatesind.com/forbaby/product/3-in-1-metal-superyard/#ad-image-0


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

We use the crate for timeout. She does something bad and if she needs to be removed from the situation then she goes into the crate. We worried that she would associate the crate with a bad thing but she happily goes into her crate every day and she hides in there if she needs a safe place. We are trying to get her used to the nail clippers and every time we get them out she hides in her crate. She knows we wont mess with her if she is in there.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The crate can also be a good way to praise something well done after a series of frustrating activities. 

"Crate." "Good dog!"

Now you can take the timeout you need to relieve the frustration before you start yelling.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Duke we have used a play yard and crate for Blaze from the start. I love using both. In the beginning partly because we were in sub freeze winter we had a puppy pad in play yard too. Worked great for the time needed. We have 2 dogs so I can put both in play yard if I want Blaze to have company or just a more open confinement. He also learned early on 'Place or bed' (bed in family room by us) and goes and lays and stays there as well. We've hit a bit of a bump in the road with Blazes lack of listening but hoping he/we are back on track soon. As many have said confinement isn't the punishment. Enjoy your V. We couldn't be happier with ours


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Easiest way to make sure they behave............if they're bad... leave them home when you go hunting!


----------



## Duke14 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ozkar said:


> Easiest way to make sure they behave............if they're bad... leave them home when you go hunting!


So this is more motivation for me to learn to hunt! My husband will be very pleased! Lol


----------

